# Local AR info



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/36_60

I traded mine off a while backand was thinking about getting another one.
I have not priced them lately, are these prices current resonable?

Who has the best price in this area?

Thanks


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Internet is going to have the best prices

Go bushmaster or spikes tactical. Please don't build another DPMS, we don't need more of those around


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Last time i called around local.. (usa) had a kit for like 629.00


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Internet will have the best prices. Like someone else posted, check out Spikes. I would also look at Bravo Company.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

yea, I really liked my bushmaster before.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

just out of curiousity, what makes a bushmaster or spikes better than the others?

considering they're all made to the same specs

btw, why is this in the classifieds section?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

#1 - I don't know what makes one better than the other. I just mentioed that I like the Bushmaster I had.

#2 - Becuase I posted it here.............


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

#1 I have my own opinions on this formed, just want to hear peoples reasoning behind their suggestions, no harm, just curious

#2 Fair enough


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

yep


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What's the area?
Reasonable is what you can afford I guess.
As for brands, some folks are brand conscious, want the best of the best of the best. They all quit running eventually without proper maintenance.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*BUD's ??*

Seems that those prices at Bud's are the best that I have seen for some time. 

Personally.....I am 100% Bushmaster. Have been dealing with them for some 30 years,always great customer service and never a problem with their products.

Remember the shipping and transfer fee's. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

kanaka said:


> What's the area?
> Reasonable is what you can afford I guess.
> As for brands, some folks are brand conscious, want the best of the best of the best. They all quit running eventually without proper maintenance.


I grew up on a farm is Alabama and have hunted all my life. My gun cabinet is full off all kinds of long guns for hunting so I don't know very much about these things. I knew the Bushmaster I had was good to me and in my price range.

Thanks


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> Seems that those prices at Bud's are the best that I have seen for some time.
> 
> Personally.....I am 100% Bushmaster. Have been dealing with them for some 30 years,always great customer service and never a problem with their products.
> 
> Remember the shipping and transfer fee's. --- SAWMAN


Did not know there were such things, hummmm! I have never bought a gun off the net.

Thanks


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I Would Also Say.......*

.......give the local dealer a chance to match that price. If they can come within $20 or so,I always buy from them(IF YOU CAN FIND THEM OPEN). Otherwise,the lowest price(net)gets my money. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Bushys are a good tier 3 AR. For most people's uses it will be fine. If you really want to be super picky then go with a Colt, BCM, Daniel Defense or Spikes.

The one big differences is in the quality control checks, 1/7 twist, M16 carriers and different barrel steel. I personally prefer BCM, but would be open to Spike Tactical. I've never bought from them because I don't want to have to pay FL sales tax.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

how about the smith & wesson? price is cheaper thab bushmaster.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

The main things to consider are more to do with the barrel (twist, Chrome lining, and feed ramps) than any other part of the weapons system. Parts like the lower receiver are only made by a handful of companies and are branded by smaller manufacturers. Bushmaster makes a good gun and I have built a few on Spikes, LWRC, and S&W lowers that run great. If your a DIY guy you can build one yourself fairly cheap. I built one in the height of the post election panic for under $450


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> how about the smith & wesson? price is cheaper thab bushmaster.


Smith and Wesson is the best value in ARs in my opinion.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Seems that those prices at Bud's are the best that I have seen for some time.
> 
> Personally.....I am 100% Bushmaster. Have been dealing with them for some 30 years,always great customer service and never a problem with their products.
> 
> Remember the shipping and transfer fee's. --- SAWMAN


Ill agree Bushmaster makes a great gun. I have owned many, but with them you are paying for the name. There are many cheaper companies that sell just as qualityguns much cheaper....like Del- ton. To my knowledge Bushmaster had only been in business since the nineties. About 20 years or so.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Just to throw this out there you can "build" your own for "$500-what ever your wallet can handle" and get exactly what you want on one, not just what it comes with.
Me and my wife built my first AR and it was a very good experience, I am currently building my 2nd.

You can find stripped lowers for as low as 49$ + FFL transfer usually 25$
LPK about 60$
Stock 40- and up
Upper 300- and up


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

evilsrt said:


> The main things to consider are more to do with the barrel (twist, Chrome lining, and feed ramps) than any other part of the weapons system.


exactly. Second most important is the rifles configuration. What are you planning to do with it? Hunting ONLY? Get one with a free-float tube, less weight, less hassle. Are you trying to make a "tacti-cool kill zombies" rifle? Get one with as much rail space as you can fit on it for the flashlights, lasers, electronic animal call, scopes, magnifiers, 32 different sling attachment points, vertical and angled grips, bipod mount, and bayonet attachment, maybe a flower vase for the wife.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

*ar*

Really if you dont intend to shoot thousands of rounds , you can save money and buy a non chrome lined barrel. Shoots just fine.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

actually, the non chrome lined barrels are supposed to shoot more accurate.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

As someone else mentioned, "build" your own. It is really easy, and if you shop around, you can find really good deals on parts.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Really if you dont intend to shoot thousands of rounds , you can save money and buy a non chrome lined barrel. Shoots just fine.


 
I have one chrome and one that is not. For the amount of shooting I do I see no difference in the two as far as wear and performance. As with most things, most people just want it to say they have it...


----------

